# Im quitting my job. (LONG rant)



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

this is going to be more of a little rant.. need to get it off my chest. 

little backstory. i work at an adult toy store.. ahaah yes . its a fun place. i actually really enjoy my job. ive worked here for 2 years. i just got promoted to full time in October actually! pay is doable and its close to home , so travel time is short. 
im really good at my job, i meet my goals and above. im not talking out of my butt either. i actually consider myself to do really well in retail. i know how to up sale. bring me a 20 dollar item . and ill convince you to switch to a 60 dollar item and add ons to go with it.

things have gone up and down with this job, like any other job. there is drama. and rules changed. 

this week i worked sunday, was a good day. other then getting yelled at by a man who refused to wear a mask... its normal right now. it was a good day.. had 3 days off so i was excited. 

im the type of person who gets to work 20 minutes early, sit in my car and switches mental gears. ive always been like this, it just works. 

when people say they love their jobs they can see themselves being there till retirement... i thought that for a while. today changed that. i thought i was doing good, i was taking random emergency shifts as people called off or quit without notice. i was the go to person for coverage. i worked my butt off doing what i could. i have the highest sales and commission percents. working a double on Christmas and then open the next day on very little sleep.

today was my third day off, a mandatory meeting was called. so i went in. i was sat down and the first thing out of my managers mouth was "we where highly considering using this meeting to tell you this is your last day." my heart dropped, i asked what would bring this up. and she said "this isnt the first time we have had this conversation." which, yes. it was. every single time we have talked , i was doing good, i have above average sale percents. i was getting praised. she always told me how thankful she was for having a diligent employee like me, and wish everyone she hired could work like me.... i wasnt always like that, i was struggling there at work for a while , i even called our district manager in so we could have a meeting together, because i was highly considering quitting then... they told me what i could improve on to feel like i was actually achieving what i wanted at the job. and we finally got there. i was the one who called that meeting... 


today they told me it felt like i was at a stand still , not improving anymore.and i was acting like i didnt want to be here anymore... which i never thought of since our last big meeting. saying i was slacking, which i havent been i been busting my butt to get things done. our store should have 6 people employed , we currently have 4 .. who knew lacking 2 people would be such a big deal. lol i been running myself ragged trying to have this store run nicely during my shift. and they dont see that..they leave me lists with 10 items or more to do on my shift, and i get it done on top of everyday list that needs done... i always have the tasks people hate to do , change the tube bulbs in the ceiling, go around outside and pick up trash,toss the mouse traps . so on so on , i rarely EVER complain about what im asked to do at work. i go in , i work , then i go home. 90% of the time im solo shift too. so getting a large to do list while tending to customers is a lot and not something everyone i work with can say they do.


i got wrote up. i had to either put my name on the write up agreeing to why. or get fired on the spot.. so i put my name on it . i shouldn't have .. the whole thing was bull. i still dont fully understand what went on... as far as i can remember i did EVERYTHING i possibly can, other then legit live at work. 


they even threatened to demote me back to part time. and cut my hours to 8-16 a week . and if they demote me , i will be on closing shift every shift i work. we close at midnight. currently 10pm due to the ohio curfew. but still ... i have animals i need to put in at night.. i cant do that. i cant ask my parents to drive down to my house every shift i work to close my animals up for me. thats not fair, especially in the winter. both parents live on a hill, and its not a priority to snow plow their roads. they get snowed in quite often. 


im suppose to work tomorrow noon to 8pm , a shift i hate due to me having to ask my parents to come put the animals away. despite me AGREEING with my manager when i became full time i wouldnt have to work late shifts like that. i would be any shift frame from 8am-5pm in the winter. and in the summer time 8am-8pm while the sun was still somewhat in the sky. 

they even had the audacity to say "we want the old you back" the old me was a REAL slacker. i got by doing bare minimum and not really caring. the old me , got yelled at a LOT for forgetting little things, and just didnt care anymore. the old me had job applications posted everywhere because she was just trying to get out. this me finally found what she wants in life, and is ready to move on, and the me now is taking a note from old me and finally getting the heck out of here. 

im quitting tomorrow. im going in putting my work shirt and key on the counter, and im just going to smile and walk out the door.... i normally wouldn't leave without a 2 week notice. but i honestly do not think, i can put up with this crap from them for 2 more weeks. i can go on and on , about the crap my work place puts me though... i know some people have it worse and push through. but i cant... the me they want back actually kinda hated my life. not happy how things have been. struggling to get out of bed every morning. the me right now... is actually really happy and excited to get out of bed, and see what the day brings me ! but thats not the me they want... so no me is what they shall have. 


i currently haven't started looking for a new job.. im going to give myself a 3 week break. i haven't had a decent break in a while. a day off here and there dont count, because it ALWAYS seems to get interrupted by a work call. someone called off , i need to cover. or a random meeting. i cant plan ANYTHING on my days off, i dont work at a hospital. i shouldn't have to be on call !!! 

i have money saved, bills for the month are paid. animal food is stocked up. my food is fine. right now is the perfect time for me to do this .. ill be filing my tax return hopefully in the next week or so , just waiting on one more piece of paperwork and i can file. so i will have a bit more cash saved up. week 2 into being jobless ill start looking for a new job. that way i have a week of leeway. and if the next step takes 4 or 5 weeks total thats ok. like i said i have a bit of money saved. enough to keep my head above the water for at least 4 months currently. 


now my real dream is to live off my animals, garden. and art i create. that would be the REAL dream life.. but i know im far away from that. lol baby steps. 





i dont expect anyone to really read this honestly. this is more for myself. but heres the thing.. i dont talk to people , i dont have any friends. my job kinda took over my life where i was just going to work , coming home and sleeping.. then i got animals , so i would wake up , take care of animals, go to work , get home , take care of animals again, go to bed... there really isnt any time to socialize other then .... well .. writing.. i suck at writing , my grammar is horrible. and a 5 year old could write a better structured sentence then i can. this is also a way for me to learn how to actually socialize which im not use to. i was one of those home schooled kids who didnt have play dates with other home schoolers, probably my main reason for the lack of friends. ahaha .. 

if you read this. hello . sorry you had to suffer through all that...lol are you self employed ? or do you have a day job? im actually curious how those who just farm.. well ... just farm.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh boy, I'm so sorry you had this experience at work. Sounds like maybe there's something else going on that has nothing to do with you, but they gave you the heat. Regardless, I would think you could never go back to being happy there again or trusting your coworkers and managers - so you may as well leave. Waiting for the next ambush to occur is a terrible way to live. I'm sorry. I hope this will turn out to be a good thing in the long run and you will find a new path that brings you happiness and contentment.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, I did read the whole thing, and yes, I have been where you are now.
I had the same sit down, several times, by low management who felt I needed a new attitude.
Early on I discovered I had a problem with authority; it wasn't that I was a slacker or resented being told what to do. I didn't like taking orders from underqualified, underskilled yes men. But I did. I did what I was told, though sometimes I asked questions.
What it revealed to me what that I was better suited to be my own boss and become self employed.
So you know, I worked 13 years at an hourly job working my way up from floor sweeper to head floor sweeper. During those 13 years I missed less than 2 weeks of work. 
Year 11 I volunteered to work a late shift to help two other employees. Business was dead that evening and 20 minutes before quitting time I asked them if they minded if I left early. They didn't.
The next day my new manager trainee needed to compensate for his own personal shortcomings and decided to brow beat me in front of staff and inform me that if I ever left early again I would be changing urinal cakes at the truck stop.
I should write him a letter thanking him for the inspiration he gave me that day.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Been there, but was raising 2 teenagers and an infant by myself. I was running a restaurant (cook and manager) and the owner sold it. Although I liked the new owner, she had never even worked at a restaurant before and was clueless, so I gave her notice. After 3 weeks, she hadn't even placed an ad so I walked out. Within 2 weeks, she was out of business because she didn't even bother to learn how to make pizzas, which was our biggest seller. 

In order to survive, I ended up taking 4 part-time jobs and starting my own cleaning business. It wasn't too long before I had a couple of employees, but I kept the other jobs, too. In addition, I was taking care of a small garden and washing all of our clothes by hand and hanging them to dry. Good times.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too. One door closes another will open..
I had jobs that became more and more difficult to do because of younger management. People without families and the responsibility that goes along with living. 
At times paid people.to do my home life just to cover a shift at work. Never a thanks. And lost money by doing the boss's job.

.
.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are as good as you think you are you would be better working for yourself. Start a business, selling $60 dildos or whatever.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

PooperTrooper said:


> this is going to be more of a little rant.. need to get it off my chest.
> 
> little backstory. i work at an adult toy store.. ahaah yes . its a fun place. i actually really enjoy my job. ive worked here for 2 years. i just got promoted to full time in October actually! pay is doable and its close to home , so travel time is short.
> im really good at my job, i meet my goals and above. im not talking out of my butt either. i actually consider myself to do really well in retail. i know how to up sale. bring me a 20 dollar item . and ill convince you to switch to a 60 dollar item and add ons to go with it.
> ...


It sounds like they are trying to get you to quit. You didn't ask for advice and free advice is worth what you pay for it. But, I have seen this routine before. Can you just chin up and do the hours they assign you? Don't come in on your day off and just don't answer your phone. If they terminate you, they are liable for unemployment benefits, which is why they are trying to get you to quit. If they abuse you verbally, document it and quit then and go to the unemployment office. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Screw em. Walk


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Walk on. There's always another job and if you are in Ohio, there seem to be a lot of them. If you have talent in sales, you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

welcome to corporate America they want you over a barrel. so many places want you painted in a corner fighting to keep your job and they can fire you at any time for any reason and because they have a paper trail you can't collect unemployment. you were full time , they can let part time people go any time.

any place where you are clearly doing more than average and are getting written up , I would think your co-workers are complaining about you , your making them look bad. so they need you gone.

you left , I hope you have 2 weeks notice even if they didn't accept it.

go to your next job interview with a little less of a rant , and a firm , there were issues with management and the way they were handling employee issues and I choose to remove myself from a toxic situation. I had liked the job , I do well in retail , I was meeting sales goals and getting tasks around the store done as well.

if you have anyone friendly in management or co-worker get them to write you a letter of recommendation. 
the play is your new employer can only ask the old one legally the time you were there start and end date to confirm you were employed there , if your former employer would like to avoid lawsuits that is all they will disclose.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I realize everybody has to work somewhere, but can't imagine how someone could stomach working in a place like that.
Get the heck out of there while the getting is good. The job market is wide open, you can probably find a much better job with better conditions and pay.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hiro said:


> It sounds like they are trying to get you to quit. You didn't ask for advice and free advice is worth what you pay for it. But, I have seen this routine before. Can you just chin up and do the hours they assign you? Don't come in on your day off and just don't answer your phone. * If they terminate you,* *they are liable for unemployment benefits, which is why they are trying to get you to quit*. If they abuse you verbally, document it and quit then and go to the unemployment office.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.


^^^^^ This! Suck it up, work just what they require - nothing more. And look for another job. It's easier to get a job while you have a job. Do you realize how many people are out of work these days? It may be harder than you think to get another job. And, as much as you have tucked away, costs of everything including taxes are going to go up with this new administration.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I honestly can't believe that I read that whole rant....this seems to happen to everyone at some point.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

been reading the replys . lol thanks for the support and input. i hate to say, "im glad im not the only one" but knowing im not just being soft is nice. i actually made a list of all the people that have come and go in my 2 years of working there. and how they left... most people quit without a notice. i have seen 23 faces come and go. 


ima add just a bit more , i got really tired last night. had to drive over to the hospital because my grandmother was admitted for a heart issue and she wanted to go home and die rather then get treatment.... the plan was for me to go get her, take her home and stay with her all night. but she changed her mind and wanted to go for the treatment.... last night could have gone so much more differently. 


i maybe only called off once in my 2 years of working. and i had a doctors note. my hip had shifted and pinched a nerve that i had to go get realigned. i got yelled at for that because "you should be the one who finds coverage for your own missed shift. why is that my job !?" um .. you're the manager, its kinda in your job description. but someone who calls off , with no doctors note because "i just need the day off" as a reason , doesnt get yelled at , and i get called in to take the shift... i ALWAYS took shifts. even if i had plans i had to change. because get this .. the one time i did ignore phone calls on my day off , i apparently got a call, it was for me to come in and take a shift , but since i didnt answer or come in , someone had to be PULLED AWAY from what they where doing to take it.and i should be "more of a team player"


i like having a list of things to do. it makes me feel like im getting stuff done. i even write myself lists at home, and while im at work... the one time i wrote myself my own list at work and left it. i had sat it on my folder for my next shift the day after. and apparently one of my coworkers seen it , and thought i wrote it for everyone. so i got yelled at for that....... even though the list was on MY folder. "you do not write to do lists! you have no permission to do that." tell them i wrote it for myself so i can plan out what to do myself and i just get back "i dont care. " ....

i got slapped on the wrist for going outside..... our store has no windows .. its winter, i do enjoy standing out in the sun and soaking in some vitamin D once and a while. nope not allowed ... i can have a empty store for 3 hours, nothing to do , and its never been a issue till yesterdays meeting for me to go sit in the backroom and watch the front door. because we are not allowed to sit out front....solo 8 hour shift..people get hungry, im no longer allowed to sit in the back , even to eat. i have to take my food onto the sales floor and eat while standing in a empty store. or going outside for maybe 5 minutes every hourish ... i of course never went outside when we had customers in the store. and normally when i did go outside , i would pick up cig butts people tossed , or discarded masks , and other little bits of trash around out walkway. 


another kicker , she said i was on the store phone too much. i carried that thing in my pocket like it was my life support. because we always got scolded for not answering the phone fast enough... i read the handbook and under the phone use section , it says "personal calls are allowed on the store phone, please keep usage down to 30 minutes when done so." so yeah i did use the store phone for personal calls once and a while, but not often . and i only was on the phone for 10 minutes at most and never when customers where in the store.... no longer allowed to TOUCH the phone unless its ringing. ok .. so if im ALL the way on the other side of the store.. i have to RUN to go answer because i no longer have it on my hip . because if i dont answer it fast, then i get yelled at ....also , no cellphones on you at any time... ok so we are not allowed to carry the only way to call, lets say , the police now... ive had to call the police twice in my time working there. BECAUSE OF WEIRD PEOPLE ... and now you just pinned me in a corner with no help. UUUUUGH .. ANOTHER KICKER .. not allowed to use cellphones at work.. BUUUUUT the manager will text us randomly and ask where sales are at. or if we got a order in that shes been expecting. if you replyed . the next time she sees you , you get scolded for being on your cellphone , if you dont answer you get scolded for ignoring her..... 


this is the second time i been wrote up for ridiculous things.. the first time was because someone didnt want out sales flyer we hand out to everyone. and she seen someone walking around the store without one , and thought i didnt offer one... and now this ... just a bunch of tiny things that she mashed up all into me being "a slacker" our new "rule" list officially says "no warning will be given , if i see something you are doing and i do not like it, i will write you up without warning" the rules are changed without notice once a week... before you could do something , now you cant.... and if you do that thing "well i changed the rules today. so im writing you up for it." 


ill be leaving this store today.. leaving them with 3 workers. and 1 new person im suppose to be training today.... my manager hates training because in her own words "i like to have workers train, so i dont have to.. because i actually have to reteach myself how you guys are told to do things... im a manager , your rules dont apply to me. "


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As mentioned above, they wanted you out. Someone was jealous, or their brother in law needs a job, or you make too much in commissions.

Walk.

And, several of us have a good social life here, especially due to Covid.

I don’t care about your writing skills. The honesty in what you post is valuable!!


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Hiro said:


> It sounds like they are trying to get you to quit. You didn't ask for advice and free advice is worth what you pay for it. But, I have seen this routine before. Can you just chin up and do the hours they assign you? Don't come in on your day off and just don't answer your phone. If they terminate you, they are liable for unemployment benefits, which is why they are trying to get you to quit. If they abuse you verbally, document it and quit then and go to the unemployment office.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.


i work what im assigned ive even worked a 10 hour shift before because my mid-shift , or closer was either late, or quit. i been told , if im called to come in for a shift and i do not answer, she will rework the schedule to make it look like i was just a no call no show to MY shift. so i wouldn't be able to get unemployment there are so many conversations ive had with her, i wish i could have recorded.. shes sleezy .. "ive done this before, and i will do it again. no one leave here getting unemployment" one person who was let go for the simple fact of us not being busy enough to keep them. they thought they could get unemployment, and when they filed they got a notice back saying "you where fired for wrong doing, not over staffed issues, you have been denied for benefits" so i quit and get nothing , or i get fired and get nothing.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

It often happens that top employees are pushed away because they can hire someone else cheaper. I never believed in being beat up by an employer. I left corporate american almost 10 years ago. I was burnt out and my work unappreciated. My company was going through a re-sizing, down-sizing, whatever you call it. They ask for volunteers to be laid off. I jumped at the change. 6 months on full salary was my separation package. I started my own business call "local chicks junk removal" I love it. I clean up junk other people need to get rid of. In demand services, I only have to deal with clients to get the business and payment, and honestly, cleaning up junk is far less stressful than dealing with people every day. 
You will find something or create something that will be better for you!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

As a business owner, either you have a terrible boss/manager, or there’s more to the story, but either way time to make a move.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

PooperTrooper said:


> this is going to be more of a little rant.. need to get it off my chest.
> 
> little backstory. i work at an adult toy store.. ahaah yes . its a fun place. i actually really enjoy my job. ive worked here for 2 years. i just got promoted to full time in October actually! pay is doable and its close to home , so travel time is short.
> im really good at my job, i meet my goals and above. im not talking out of my butt either. i actually consider myself to do really well in retail. i know how to up sale. bring me a 20 dollar item . and ill convince you to switch to a 60 dollar item and add ons to go with it.
> ...


After reading your story, a certain 1977 Johnny Paycheck song comes to mind which would seem to suit this situation perfectly.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A very unstable work place. The reasons they gave for your reprimand sound made up and just looking for a reason to fire you. As another poster said it may be that they have someone else in mind for the job or just need to cut staff but need and excuse. My advice would be to look for other work (difficult at this time but possible) and then leave. Having been exposed to their unfair attitude towards you I think this wills stay in your mind and you will not be happy or feel secure. Sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

*IM OFFICIALLY UNEMPLOYED ! *.. i just went in and handed her my shirt and key... she didnt seem surprised and kinda seemed .. happy.. she asked if i had a notice note , and i said no, and she just said , ok, thank you. and i left. the weigh on my shoulders is gone. i feel so happy. excited to start the next chapter to my life. my job that was 4 minutes from my house is now gone.. i now have the option to work at the gas station close to my house for a close option. or one of the towns. thats 25 minute drive either way. but i will find a new job... but first im going to work on my house. and homestead and take a break ! 3 weeks , and ill get back on the horse. i already have a few places in mind id like to apply to.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what a terrible workplace! i thought from the start they wanted to get rid of you and now i'm sure of it. they made your life hell on purpose. they have relatives or friends in mind for the job like someone else mentioned. guaranteed!

i needed this thread today. i've been trying to get my son to quit for ages. nothing to do with his working condition though. they don't want to part with him. he's just not well! this thread has given me more ammunition though to persuade him. ~Georgia


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

newfieannie said:


> what a terrible workplace! i thought from the start they wanted to get rid of you and now i'm sure of it. they made your life hell on purpose. they have relatives or friends in mind for the job like someone else mentioned. guaranteed!
> 
> i needed this thread today. i've been trying to get my son to quit for ages. nothing to do with his working condition though. they don't want to part with him. he's just not well! this thread has given me more ammunition though to persuade him. ~Georgia


honestly they been trying to get rid of me for a while i wanted to quit christmas of 2019 i was part time , and she cut my hours to 8 a week. both of my parents talked me into staying as it was so close to home, i was an adult. but i still value the input and opinions from my parents quite a bit. had a meeting induced by me and they told me all the things they want to see out of me , so i did it.. work life got better and smoother, then it just went downhill again after being promoted .. like why ... why promote me if you dont want me !? promotion shows me im doing a GOOD job... 


this job has been so draining on me. like i said , the only thing i could think of to meet their needs is to move into the store to ALWAYS be there when they snapped their fingers. i just find it so funny that she would tell me she wishes more workers, worked as hard as me ,and learned as fast as me , i was doing manager work without manager pay ! she taught me how to do the paperwork so she didnt have so much to do , and honestly i was happy to do it, it gave me extra stuff to do. made the day go faster. she only ever had to show me how to to do things once, and then i knew how to do it . i could find shortcuts on things and show her, and she started doing them herself. 

their problems are no longer mine, but i will still be a bit pissed how things went down. she said we dont have high turn over, but 20 something people in 2 years ... id say thats pretty dang high.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Nothing beats following your heart. Good for you, you will be okay, as you know.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

You definitely should not have signed the write up.

What they are doing is preparing to fire you for "just cause" and screw you out of unemployment. They are going to use your signature on the write-up as evidence that they had attempted to correct the problem.

Find you a new job and cut them loose ASAP, let them stew around being short-handed.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

audacity said:


> You definitely should not have signed the write up.
> 
> What they are doing is preparing to fire you for "just cause" and screw you out of unemployment. They are going to use your signature on the write-up as evidence that they had attempted to correct the problem.
> 
> Find you a new job and cut them loose ASAP, let them stew around being short-handed.




they have been cut loose , i do not have another job lined up , but i was scheduled to work today to train a new person which after the meeting yesterday they told me they didnt feel comfortable with me training a new person. even though , i train ALL new people. so now they have 3 workers and a first day newbie and one of the 3 people are already lined up to be fired as it is.i also open weekends as our manager never worked weekends , she just didnt.. she rather close the store on weekends then have to work.. so i left them without a major shift covered , one of the people who are working cant open, he dont have a key ! lol so who knows... im taking a 3 week break , my grandmother is coming to live with me after she gets out of the hospital. so i have a lot of prep work to make a sanitary room for her. after 2 weeks ill be looking into work places, and week 3 i will decide where to work. and go from there.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

You were a number there whether it was # 3 or 3000. They might survive or not. Just don't try to sell me anything 😅. Good luck on the new job!!!


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> they have been cut loose , i do not have another job lined up , but i was scheduled to work today to train a new person which after the meeting yesterday they told me they didnt feel comfortable with me training a new person. even though , i train ALL new people. so now they have 3 workers and a first day newbie and one of the 3 people are already lined up to be fired as it is.i also open weekends as our manager never worked weekends , she just didnt.. she rather close the store on weekends then have to work.. so i left them without a major shift covered , one of the people who are working cant open, he dont have a key ! lol so who knows... im taking a 3 week break , my grandmother is coming to live with me after she gets out of the hospital. so i have a lot of prep work to make a sanitary room for her. after 2 weeks ill be looking into work places, and week 3 i will decide where to work. and go from there.


I imagine an adult store isn't going to stay open for long if it's closed on weekends. It's not exactly a "banking hours only" sort of business.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 21, 2021

I wish I had seen this before you quit. Ohio is funny about "just cause" termination. If the employer changed the rules between when you were hired and fired you can get unemployment even if the employer claims it was "just cause". You won't get unemployment if you did something illegal, just going against company policy. My son got unemployment when he was fired for violating a changed company policy. Hubby's brother got unemployment when he filed for family time off to take care of his mother.

Did you get copies of the papers you signed? Do you have any other paperwork from them showing you were a bad employee? Did you save your employee handbook? Did you save texts that were sent by your boss during the time you were at the shop?

It is possible to get unemployment after quitting but you have to prove the employer made you feel unsafe or that their demands were unreasonable. The cell phone issue and lunch at the front counter might have been issues but likely not enough to get you awarded unemployment.

But anyway, it is done now. Most stores and fast food joints are really desperate for employees. If there is any place that is conducting open interviews that would be the best place to start.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Moral of the story; Don't ever believe that you are of value to the company, and can't be replaced, and don't stick with a toxic job to help them out.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll just say this. My father told me to never work for someone dumber than yourself. It has helped me tremendously in life. I use their knowledge to learn more and take the job above theirs lol. 

When I worked for myself I wasn't so sure that I was smarter than my boss tho. I often felt pretty dumb but even that worked out eventually.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Jan 21, 2021
> 
> I wish I had seen this before you quit. Ohio is funny about "just cause" termination. If the employer changed the rules between when you were hired and fired you can get unemployment even if the employer claims it was "just cause". You won't get unemployment if you did something illegal, just going against company policy. My son got unemployment when he was fired for violating a changed company policy. Hubby's brother got unemployment when he filed for family time off to take care of his mother.
> 
> ...




this is the thing though .. fired, let go, quit on spot , or 2 week notice.. she would all jog it down on paper as if it was something WAY worse. 

i asked for a copy of my write up, she said they cant do that, as its "a sensitive document" employee handbook was digital.like hidden digital , i had to ASK to read it because she seen no reason to print it. i have some texts on my phone, but if i used that of proof of being baited to be on my phone. i was told "your phone should be on silent or in your car." if that was the case then why text me when im working !? "i was testing to see if you where checking your phone" when in reality she sent us texts and WANTED us to check our phones because well ... she didnt like calling on the phone.. you know the one that was on my hip all throughout my shift. damned if you do , damned if you dont ... this phone policy was only at our location. and only for associates .. as both managers would have their eyes glued to their cellphones watching tiktok or something stupid . 


its ok that i cant get unemployment. i knew what i was signing up for when i quit on the spot.or left this store any way. 


im free ! im currently prepping a room for my grandmother to come live with me. she doesnt want to be put in a retirement home, and so im the next best option. im a pretty good caretaker. i did go down to GA to take care of one of my aunts who lost a kidney due to cancer. and i learned how to pack and unpack wounds from her in home nurses. lol , i was always told i should become a nurse. buuuut that takes schooling and all that , i need to work on getting a GED. before i think about anything that involves "farther schooling" 

i gotta find retail work or something. lol food places i cant do , like i can do for short periods of time,if i must. but i get nauseous from the smell of cooked food. even food i cook at home... its fuuuun .. lol but got plenty of retail places around here that need a hand as well... maybe tractor supply or rural king.  maybe ill be a security guard for a oil and gas .. who knows , the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> I'll just say this. My father told me to never work for someone dumber than yourself. It has helped me tremendously in life. I use their knowledge to learn more and take the job above theirs lol.
> 
> When I worked for myself I wasn't so sure that I was smarter than my boss tho. I often felt pretty dumb but even that worked out eventually.


Yep. My boss is a lazy, slacking moron some days. He would rather stay home and chill with his dogs than go to work. While at work, many days he just wants to go home. Most days he makes me do all the work including clean up at the end of the day.

Man, I suck.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> this is the thing though .. fired, let go, quit on spot , or 2 week notice.. she would all jog it down on paper as if it was something WAY worse.
> 
> i asked for a copy of my write up, she said they cant do that, as its "a sensitive document" employee handbook was digital.like hidden digital , i had to ASK to read it because she seen no reason to print it. i have some texts on my phone, but if i used that of proof of being baited to be on my phone. i was told "your phone should be on silent or in your car." if that was the case then why text me when im working !? "i was testing to see if you where checking your phone" when in reality she sent us texts and WANTED us to check our phones because well ... she didnt like calling on the phone.. you know the one that was on my hip all throughout my shift. damned if you do , damned if you dont ... this phone policy was only at our location. and only for associates .. as both managers would have their eyes glued to their cellphones watching tiktok or something stupid .
> 
> ...


Have you thought of working in the trades? Honestly, that is where all the money is now. Everyone I know is clamoring for help that will just show up and work.

The hours are usually good, full time and well paying after you get a bit of experience. And usually decent pay to start.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I'll just say this. My father told me to never work for someone dumber than yourself. It has helped me tremendously in life. I use their knowledge to learn more and take the job above theirs lol.
> 
> When I worked for myself I wasn't so sure that I was smarter than my boss tho. I often felt pretty dumb but even that worked out eventually.


You could have fired yourself, gotten a great severance package and drawn unemployment!!! Man you were dumb 😛


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I think the keywords from you are "I'm free!" That says the most to me about what kind of job it was.

Only question to ask in retrospect is "why did it take this long?"

One of the things I learned in corporate america is that there are many jobs like this one, at all levels of the spectrum. There are jobs where the lieutenants just don't let the sergeants get things done. The difference between employees in these situations boil down to things like:

how fast can you spot this kind of employer/scenario?
are you in a position to leave it, having found yourself in it?
and so on ...
Most employees take some amount of longevity to get to the point of recognizing _and_ acting on these things. Many will cower in fear of the employer/manager. You got the crash course in these kinds of employers, and again, one key area to improve upon is "how fast you recognize it and act on it".

Another key area is "are you able to walk away", as in, have you prepared for such a thing. Takes x amount of months of salary in the bank, and other key preparations; I can tell you that there are not enough months of salary in the bank to protect you under all circumstances of employer musical chairs, as they control the chairs and the music.

Not unlike being prepared for a disaster ... in this case, it is loss of a job (through no fault of your own, but a distinct possibility for _any_ reason); it will be compounded by these times. Best to get to "mortgage-free" or other such means of changing the rules of the game, as soon as possible.

Good luck!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Your new song.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> You could have fired yourself, gotten a great severance package and drawn unemployment!!! Man you were dumb 😛


Sigh, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I think you did the right thing. Forget unemployment or civil labor suits. You will do just fine and most likely live longer. There is something else right around the corner.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yep. My boss is a lazy, slacking moron some days. He would rather stay home and chill with his dogs than go to work. While at work, many days he just wants to go home. Most days he makes me do all the work including clean up at the end of the day.
> 
> Man, I suck.


Yeah but it seems he is still a bit smarter than you anyway. You are good to go.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> I think the keywords from you are "I'm free!" That says the most to me about what kind of job it was.
> 
> Only question to ask in retrospect is "why did it take this long?"
> 
> ...


i thought i was just overthinking how bad my situations were at work.. i would talk to my parents after a meeting , good or bad, and they told me to just keep chugging along and this is a job. go to work , get paid , go home. there could always be worse.. 

so i just went with it , i began to hate going to work .. normal .. no one WANTS to go to work.. but i really liked my job. so i was pushing though. then yesterday after calling my mom she was like "ok , she just stepped over the line, either call your district manager about this or quit" so i quit .. because the district manager has the managers back. district manager really likes me , gave me personal bonus for my work. bought me dinner a few times for "work well done" so when he gets word im gone , hes going to know crap hit the fan. but not like he can do anything about it. he knows this manager has issues keeping people. yet is given a pat on the head. 


i have a few months of bill and food money in the bank. i saved it up to build a barn. but the structure i have is just going to have to do for now. im not hurting for money , and if i was , i have family willing to help me , as they seen me struggle for more then a year at this job..... ive wanted to quit for a year.... just couldnt. till now i was comfortable enough where i am at to do it. 

this was my first job technically speaking. i was a parttime house keeper while working at this store when my hours here cut down to almost nothing a while back .. then she upped my hours heavily when she noticed me having a new job. making it hard to keep both. so i decided to keep the close to home job. luckly i did put 2 weeks notice into the housekeeping job, so i can go back if i really need to. 

i luckly own my home, all i have to deal with is bills and property tax. not a big deal. i have animals to care for. ive already accounted for their food costs. and my own food costs. even if it means i cut back on what i buy for myself , my animals will be taken care of. 100% i will live off of ramen if i have to if getting a new job takes longer then i hoped for.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

And here we are at the weekend - and PooperTrooper has all weekend to herself to do whatever she wants.

However, back at her old work place - the manager is scrambling trying to get the shop hours covered. The manager might have seemed happy when you came in and handed in your key and shirt - but I'm guessing after the euphoria of "She is gone!" - reality snuck in and the manager's job just became a whole lot harder. Awwwww . . . . . . too bad!

Chances are the manager is going to be a bear - due to this upheaval - and will be in a bad mood to your ex-coworkers.

Meanwhile - PooperTrooper doesn't have a care in the world!!


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Michael W. Smith said:


> And here we are at the weekend - and PooperTrooper has all weekend to herself to do whatever she wants.
> 
> However, back at her old work place - the manager is scrambling trying to get the shop hours covered. The manager might have seemed happy when you came in and handed in your key and shirt - but I'm guessing after the euphoria of "She is gone!" - reality snuck in and the manager's job just became a whole lot harder. Awwwww . . . . . . too bad!
> 
> ...



today is payday as well ! my final FULL paycheck from that place seeing the $470 made me sad to know i wasnt going to have another one like that but next week i still have a day and 1 and a half hour pay check coming.. went to tractor supply today to stock up on some rabbit food and some wood flakes. so im good with that. 

im actually surprised one of the ex-coworkers hasnt messaged to yell at me yet.. lol !!! his hour finally got cut back down to 18 a week,just the amount he wanted, and now hes probably back to 28 AHAHA ..

working on my living room currently , got the whole room dry walled and taped up , time for the mud and sanding part ! and no interruptions of having to stop and take a shower for work . WOOHOO. 

phone rang today , i winced as i answered. then remembered its not work.. because i dont work .. LOL


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I'll just say this. My father told me to never work for someone dumber than yourself. It has helped me tremendously in life. I use their knowledge to learn more and take the job above theirs lol.
> 
> When I worked for myself I wasn't so sure that I was smarter than my boss tho. I often felt pretty dumb but even that worked out eventually.


That goes opposite of what I was taught. Always hire people smarter than you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Have you thought of working in the trades? Honestly, that is where all the money is now. Everyone I know is clamoring for help that will just show up and work.
> 
> The hours are usually good, full time and well paying after you get a bit of experience. And usually decent pay to start.


Great advice


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> That goes opposite of what I was taught. Always hire people smarter than you.


There is a difference though. You hire those that compliment your talents and are better at certain things you are not so good at. There is a difference between talent and just plain ole dumb or narrow minded.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> That goes opposite of what I was taught. Always hire people smarter than you.


It's still a learning curve. You have to weed out the dumb ones and do the work until better help applies 😂


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Good for you that you knew when it was time to quit your job! No one should have to be abused by their employer. That was smart having some savings set aside to live on until you have another job. Best luck to you in the future.


----------



## stickysister (Jul 29, 2020)

Glad you’re not letting your boss jerk you around. 

I happen to think your writing is great.. I read to the end. I don’t always get that far if the post is boring. 

I do have to wonder though if you were the lady who convinced me to get the 200.00 model?


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

stickysister said:


> Glad you’re not letting your boss jerk you around.
> 
> I happen to think your writing is great.. I read to the end. I don’t always get that far if the post is boring.
> 
> I do have to wonder though if you were the lady who convinced me to get the 200.00 model?




only 200.00 ? lol ! we could have done much more ! so many add ons ! LOL !!!! jk. who knows though  

i also dont think she liked that i went easy on our "tight income customers" id ask budget for them and stick somewhat close to it. she much rather had me sell a 200 dollar crappy item , then a REALLY GOOD 40 dollar item. more money= more commission in her eyes.. in my eyes, happy customer= another visit. i never really cared how much people spent , as long as they where happy with their choices when they left.. idk how many phone calls i got while working , people asking if a toy could be returned , unused , never open seal still intact ,because they felt pressured into buying it. from HER.. 

i personally would show my customers MY choice. then show them the cheaper toys. id compare them. and even tell them "you dont have to buy anything today if you dont want to, im just showing you options" sometimes they would get something sometimes they would leave , come back in a week or 2 and get the item i told them was the best when they had saved up a bit of money for it. NO BIG DEAL... 

my mom mentioned id be great at a car lot .. lol


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> It's still a learning curve. You have to weed out the dumb ones and do the work until better help applies 😂


I was scrolling thru the posts before stating the same thing.
I also tried to hold to the philosophy or never hiring anyone dumber than me. Well, of course I did, all the time. The employment challenged gene only leaked out after the first day on the job.

I spin plates on a stick for a living. I can't run back and forth and keep all of the plates spinning and the sticks upright. I can hire people smart enough to hold the sticks while I run back and forth like a dinner chicken or I can hire people who can hold the stick and spin the plate at the same time. That allows me to curtsy on stage, throw flowers and sell out the next show.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I was scrolling thru the posts before stating the same thing.
> I also tried to hold to the philosophy or never hiring anyone dumber than me. Well, of course I did, all the time. The employment challenged gene only leaked out after the first day on the job.
> 
> I spin plates on a stick for a living. I can't run back and forth and keep all of the plates spinning and the sticks upright. I can hire people smart enough to hold the sticks while I run back and forth like a dinner chicken or I can hire people who can hold the stick and spin the plate at the same time. That allows me to curtsy on stage, throw flowers and sell out the next show.


Heck I would like to quit but my boss won't allow me! I have promises to keep and miles to go before I sleep. That was from Robert Frost....


----------



## Sherry in Maine 2nd (Jan 9, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> i work what im assigned ive even worked a 10 hour shift before because my mid-shift , or closer was either late, or quit. i been told , if im called to come in for a shift and i do not answer, she will rework the schedule to make it look like i was just a no call no show to MY shift. so i wouldn't be able to get unemployment there are so many conversations ive had with her, i wish i could have recorded.. shes sleezy .. "ive done this before, and i will do it again. no one leave here getting unemployment" one person who was let go for the simple fact of us not being busy enough to keep them. they thought they could get unemployment, and when they filed they got a notice back saying "you where fired for wrong doing, not over staffed issues, you have been denied for benefits" so i quit and get nothing , or i get fired and get nothing.


this manager sounds like a piece of work. Quit. You can do better. You can't continue working for crazy people.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Sherry in Maine 2nd said:


> this manager sounds like a piece of work. Quit. You can do better. You can't continue working for crazy people.


i quit Thursday right before my shift. she thought i was coming in early like i normally do, and i handed her my shirt and key. and walked out. she seemed happy that i did so. i got a weekend without going to work! feels weird ! i wake up slightly panicked thinking i slept through my 5am alarm lol. then realize "oh yeah ! im FREE !!!! " and have a big smile plastered on my face for the rest of the day


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When I worked for the man, I slept late on weekends, stayed up late on weeknights and planned events around vacations and personal days.
Shortly after I knew that I had flipped my lifejacket back on the ship for good, I started getting up early focused on self preservation.
After about 10 years in one job, I saw a whole lot of people fired or let go or whatever, who fumed, cried, fretted, convulsed as if it were the end of their world forever. Other than the ones who went to jail for theft, I do not recall a single person who 6 months later felt they were worse off. Nothing is as good, or as bad, as it initially appears.
And just as there are golden handcuffs chained to a fat paycheck, there are rusty handcuffs bound to mediocrity.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

PooperTrooper 

Remember its easy to take a quick picture of any documents you sign, every single page. That’s one of the nice things about the phones now a days.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i guess our Governor General found out in the last few days . even people in high places can't treat employees like S*** forever these days and get away with it. it was either resign or get fired. ~Georgia


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> PooperTrooper
> 
> Remember its easy to take a quick picture of any documents you sign, every single page. That’s one of the nice things about the phones now a days.



she was sitting right there and a new previous rule was to leave phone out in car.:/ buuut if you left it in the car,get yelled at cause she cant text you , bring it in, get yelled at for " RULES SAY TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE !!! "


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

PooperTrooper said:


> she was sitting right there and a new previous rule was to leave phone out in car.:/ buuut if you left it in the car,get yelled at cause she cant text you , bring it in, get yelled at for " RULES SAY TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE !!! "


What could she do? Fire you?


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

HDRider said:


> What could she do? Fire you?



well see.... the thing was .. i wasnt on the mindset of quitting until after the meeting. lol i didnt want to lose my job... but she kinda pushed me over the edge of saying "screw you, im not dealing with this crap anymore." i dont even think i had my phone with me , i live 4 minutes away from that place , so i wasnt to bothered by leaving my phone home for a few minutes. im not use to having a cellphone . didnt get one till i was 18 , and even then that one was just at tiny no camera phone. i only upgraded to a smartphone when i was 23. i still dont know how to use it properly ..


----------

